# Are you brave enough to post a picture ........



## Ronni

Of yourself?  Bonus points for ones of you and your significant other if you have one, grandkids, the activities you enjoy or have enjoyed etc.  Here, I'll start.  

Christmas 2018 with 3 of my 10 grandkids

Making Bee "pwitty" 2018


Aerial trekking and paddle boarding 2017




The last Dance Showcase  (like a kids recital, but for adults) I did back in 2012


----------



## Ronni

I have to add one more because this was a very significant moment for me. Back in 2016, for the first time in 20+ years, my entire family...all my kids, their significant others, their kids...we all got together for a family reunion. My oldest with his wife and 4 kids live in CA, the rest of my kids are here, and we've all seen each other every year in various combinations, but not all together like this! Corey and his family enjoyed their RV trip across the country that they're planning another one this year!! I am beyond excited!   The photo quality isn't great, but it nonetheless captures the moment! Wow, just looking at this photo again made me realize how much my grand babies have grown!!!


----------



## hollydolly

No Need to post one...that's me in my Avatar  < < < <<<<


----------



## Ronni

hollydolly said:


> No Need to post one...that's me in my Avatar  < < < <<<<



You're lovely, Holly!  :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose

Wonderful pics, Ronni. I especially loved the one of you in the sunglasses and bows!


----------



## Ronni

RadishRose said:


> Wonderful pics, Ronni. I especially loved the one of you in the sunglasses and bows!


Lol it’s one of my faves too Rose!!  It was my Facebook profile pic for ages, and I still go back to it from time to time.


----------



## Sassycakes

My Son and his boys ,my daughter her husband and their little girl



  My Hubby and our daughter


----------



## Sassycakes

I forgot this one..

My Son the first time he saw his sisters little girl



Art work my Hubby painted on our granddaughter's bedroom
*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful Family Sassycakes...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Great photos and memories everyone. Here are a few of mine.My daughter and I hiked a bit on the Appalachian Trail which was on my bucket list. My daughter always seems to add more to my list without my knowledge.. Walking across the Brooklyn Bridge with the grand kids and clamming in Oregon were two that have been added. I'm so happy to be included in these outings. We had so much fun.


----------



## hollydolly

Fab pics Ruth...I always imagined you to be dark.. not blonde, but you look great!!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Hummmm, not unless you want one of Darth Vader/me and one of his faithful Stormtroopers/my wife.


----------



## chic

Me, far right, with aunt, cousin and mom, the blonde bombshell.


----------



## treeguy64

My avatar is me. 

Great legs, Ronni, dancer legs! Yum! I played for ballroom dancers for many years, in Austin.


----------



## Pinky

Nice photos, everyone 

My avatar is me, but hair is now salt & pepper. I have a few retro photos in my Album.
They are under "Lillian", not Pinky.


----------



## Gary O'

Yeah, my avatar is me too
And I’ve posted my mug too many times here


But here’s my lady;














…and her version of flash dance while burning slash in early spring a year or so ago






Oh, and my Central American G kids (second from left is now in a small tank, serving Uncle Sam)


----------



## Lord Elpus

Ok...I'm not photogenic-even the camera on my mobile puked-but this is moi.
I treated myself to a canal-boat holiday late last year. 
THIS is what happens when a complete plank is left in sole charge of a narrowboat and takes a photo of himself at the tiller as he chugs along a canal at 4 knots...


----------



## Gary O'

Lord Elpus said:


> Ok...I'm not photogenic-even the camera on my mobile puked-but this is moi.
> I treated myself to a canal-boat holiday late last year.
> THIS is what happens when a complete plank is left in sole charge of a narrowboat and takes a photo of himself at the tiller as he chugs along a canal at 4 knots...



the 'complete plank' has a face of great character


----------



## Wren

Great photos, it’s nice to put faces to names, this is my daughter and I


----------



## Tommy

Wren said:


> Great photos, it’s nice to put faces to names, this is my daughter and I
> View attachment 62332


Which one is you, Wren?


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> the 'complete plank' has a face of great character


I agree!


----------



## squatting dog

I'm the short guy on the left.  :grin:


----------



## rkunsaw

What you see is me.....several years ago


----------



## Sunny

Guess I should mention that this was about 15 years ago. I'll scrounge up some more recent ones.


----------



## RadishRose

estimating about 17 years ago.....


----------



## CeeCee

Around that many years for this pic of me...that’s my oldest grandson on my lap.


----------



## Keesha

Oh my goodness. Look at all you ladies. You’re gorgeous. 
See RaddishRose? I KNEW you were a cutie pie.:yes:
Wren looks better than her daughter.
Shhhhh.... we won’t tell her.( the daughter )  nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great photos here of everyone and your families!  Ronni, you're in great shape, that aerial trekking looks wild!   Both this pic and the avatar are 2016ish, doing what I like best, being outdoors with my furbabies.  The dog in the photo is my old dog who has since passed on.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 62346estimating about 17 years ago.....



17 years ago.?...time has flown since I first saw that a few years ago, think you still look very pretty now ...


----------



## hollydolly

SeaBreeze said:


> Great photos here of everyone and your families!  Ronni, you're in great shape, that aerial trekking looks wild!   Both this pic and the avatar are 2016ish, doing what I like best, being outdoors with my furbabies.  The dog in the photo is my old dog who has since passed on.


  I love those camping pics of yours SB


----------



## hollydolly

CeeCee said:


> Around that many years for this pic of me...that’s my oldest grandson on my lap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62347



 Lovely pic.. not seen that one before...


----------



## Pappy

Still more that couldn’t come to the reunion.


----------



## Sue777

At my daughter's wedding in 2016.    What a fun day - wish we could do it again, but couldn't afford to now!
Sue


----------



## hollydolly

Pretty picture Sue, nice to meet you...


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks, HD... maybe more, I am not sure...close to 20 anyway..


----------



## hollydolly

here's one of me last Easter..... i think a few of my friends here have seen this one already...






...and this from about 3 years ago...


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Pretty picture Sue, nice to meet you...



ditto


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> ditto


Same :love_heart: I particularly like your hair and fingernails.


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> Lovely pic.. not seen that one before...




Thanks but I’m sure you have.....maybe just forgot.


----------



## CeeCee

A Beautiful group of women!

The men are good looking also!


----------



## hollydolly

CeeCee said:


> Thanks but I’m sure you have.....maybe just forgot.




Yes you  may be right ..can't recall seeing it, but it's pretty anyway....


----------



## Pinky

It's lovely to see all you beautiful people, from all over the world.


----------



## john19485




----------



## Sue777

Keesha said:


> Same :love_heart: I particularly like your hair and fingernails.



Thanks.   The hair is now shorter but on it's way to being long again, I miss it.   And I still have the nails but I can't WAIT to stop doing them!    I hope to be out of the corporate world in 2 more weeks and into the dirt and grime of hobbies!      This is a photo from last month with the short hair.   
Sue


----------



## Keesha

Oh it’s beautiful Sue. I have a hair fetish.
Is that your natural colour. The colour really suites you. 
Its a great colour to grow natural into. I’d been colouring my hair with cherry cola henna. I couldn’t dilute the henna, it doesn’t dilute well, nor did I want to strip the colour or colour my hair with hair dye so I went grey cold turkey and it was seriously  hideous for a good 8 or 9 months. It’s now really long and I haven’t been employed for decades but still keep long manicured fingernails. I find them useful and  sexy.


----------



## Keesha

Great picture of you John. The scenery is fantastic. 
Is that where you live?


----------



## Sue777

Keesha said:


> Oh it’s beautiful Sue. I have a hair fetish.
> Is that your natural colour. The colour really suites you.
> Its a great colour to grow natural into. I’d been colouring my hair with cherry cola henna. I couldn’t dilute the henna, it doesn’t dilute well, nor did I want to strip the colour or colour my hair with hair dye so I went grey cold turkey and it was seriously  hideous for a good 8 or 9 months. It’s now really long and I haven’t been employed for decades but still keep long manicured fingernails. I find them useful and  sexy.



Thanks for the compliments... I think hair is probably the first thing people notice about a person so having a hair fetish isn't a bad thing.       Honestly?   I'm not sure what my natural color is anymore.  I started going gray at 25 so have been dying my hair since, but only recently started having blonde highlights added to try to hide the gray roots longer.    I may give up the highlights when I quit working (to be economical) and try to do drugstore dye to hide my gray, but I have also grappled with the idea of just letting myself go gray.     But the grow-out process has got to be brutal - good for you for sticking it out!     

I will probably still keep my nails manicured, by myself, but I plan to give up "getting them done" every 2-3 weeks, again, to save money.   Sue


----------



## Sunny

Our immediate family at my granddaughter's wedding last year. I'm second from left.



My three children at our beach vacation last summer



At the cowboy-themed rehearsal dinner the night before the wedding.


----------



## hollydolly

Super pics Sunny...your adult kids look about my age, and you don't look old enough to have them (even tho' I know how old you are)...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Welcome Sue, nice photos!   I removed your extra attachment photo, you can just click on Edit Post, Go Advanced, Manage Attachments, click on the X in the right upper corner of the picture you want to remove, then click Done, then you can preview and save changes.


----------



## john19485

Keesha said:


> Great picture of you John. The scenery is fantastic.
> Is that where you live?


no, I live here by the pond in Roy, Utah


----------



## Sunny

Fun thread!  Holly, I think that picture of you on the bridge is gorgeous, but then your pictures are always gorgeous.

When I went in for my physical last year, I mentioned to the doctor that I had just come back from my granddaughter's wedding, and he said he finds it hard to believe that I have a married granddaughter.  I
think it's mainly a matter of attitude. Or another word for it is denial. I refuse to think of myself as an old lady. I am in late middle age!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sue777

SeaBreeze said:


> Welcome Sue, nice photos!   I removed your extra attachment photo, you can just click on Edit Post, Go Advanced, Manage Attachments, click on the X in the right upper corner of the picture you want to remove, then click Done, then you can preview and save changes.



Thanks, Seabreeze!
Sue


----------



## Mike

About 4 years ago.
With a bad camera.

Mike.


----------



## Keesha

Sue777 said:


> Thanks for the compliments... I think hair is probably the first thing people notice about a person so having a hair fetish isn't a bad thing.       Honestly?   I'm not sure what my natural color is anymore.  I started going gray at 25 so have been dying my hair since, but only recently started having blonde highlights added to try to hide the gray roots longer.    I may give up the highlights when I quit working (to be economical) and try to do drugstore dye to hide my gray, but I have also grappled with the idea of just letting myself go gray.     But the grow-out process has got to be brutal - good for you for sticking it out!
> 
> I will probably still keep my nails manicured, by myself, but I plan to give up "getting them done" every 2-3 weeks, again, to save money.   Sue


Ok I understand what you mean. You get your hair and nails done for you and it costs a fortune. My brother in laws sister gets her hair done every 6 weeks for colouring and streaks and it costs her $300 each time. Actually that price was what she quoted 3 years ago. I’m sure it’s gone up by then. I’d find that difficult to do. First off I’m a DIY’er and like to save money plus I don’t trust others enough with my hair or like being personally  fussed with. Then again I don’t have a professional job where I need to look perfectly manicured. 

Up until 2015 I didn’t quite know what my colour was. All I know was that I had to do root touch ups every 10 days and it got to be too much after a while. Now it’s been 3 1/2 years since I naturally coloured but it was BRIGHT. When I purchased my scroll saw 4 years ago I saw an older woman in her late ‘60’s with a long silver braid down to the back of her knees and decided that’s what I want. :lol: It’s at hip length now but is still growing. 

Here is the colour i had and the silver head I’d become 

View attachment 62378

I kept creating  styles that blended the colours. Now it’s mostly silver with only a bit of colour left but it looks cool in buns and braids now. Plus it’s super fun playing with washable hair colours. 

View attachment 62379

Like BLUE braids 

View attachment 62381

Good luck whatever you decide. It’s a big decision.


----------



## Keesha

john19485 said:


> no, I live here by the pond in Roy, Utah


I remember you now. You have your picture in the ‘how well so you clean up ‘ thread. 
Your picture is memorable. Thank you 


Nice family photo Ken.

And then there’s Mike....a man in a kilt :heart: 
LOVE that!!


----------



## Keesha

Look at sunny with the cowboy hat. 
So cute! :grin:

Ok I’ll stop hijacking the thread now


----------



## CarolfromTX

I would, if I knew how.  From my iPhone.


----------



## hollydolly

Mike said:


> View attachment 62380
> 
> About 4 years ago.
> With a bad camera.
> 
> Mike.


  About time we got a look at ya, after all this time as a friend....  and a sight for sore eyes too...


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Fun thread!  Holly, I think that picture of you on the bridge is gorgeous, but then your pictures are always gorgeous.
> 
> When I went in for my physical last year, I mentioned to the doctor that I had just come back from my granddaughter's wedding, and he said he finds it hard to believe that I have a married granddaughter.  I
> think it's mainly a matter of attitude. Or another word for it is denial. I refuse to think of myself as an old lady. I am in late middle age!



 Thanks you for the compliment  my friend... ..but yes I believe you're right. Illness or pain aside which of course can be very ageing , I do think that it's all down to mental attitude to keep you young


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 62376



One of these days we're going to see a picture of your beautiful wife and family and _you_ will be smiling Ken....


----------



## Keesha

CarolfromTX said:


> I would, if I knew how.  From my iPhone.


I use an iPhone. 
Its actually quite easy. 
See the picture square icon right here ..........................................^^^ beside the globe 
Click On that. It opens up . Click on the tap that says ( from computer )
View attachment 62386

Then you click  the button that says ‘choose file.’
It will open up the photo library on your phone.
pick the picture you want . Then right underneath the ‘choose picture ‘ button will be a blank WHITE PATCH. That is a button that uploads your pictures.

Good luck Carol 
Youve got this


----------



## Sue777

Keesha said:


> Here is the colour i had and the silver head I’d become
> 
> 
> 
> I kept creating  styles that blended the colours. Now it’s mostly silver with only a bit of colour left but it looks cool in buns and braids now. Plus it’s super fun playing with washable hair colours.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide. It’s a big decision.



Thick, gorgeous long hair!   Mine is very thick, too.  But rather than us continuing to hijack this thread, is there a way I can send you a private message to pick your brain about the process of going gray?    Love the photos!
Sue


----------



## Bob1950

My granddaughter, my son, and me.   Italy Oct. 2018


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, Keesha. One slight correction: although I bought the cowboy hat in Texas the day before the wedding and wore it that night to the dinner, the picture I posted here was taken about a week later,
after I got home. It's a selfie. (I suddenly recognized my own living room in the picture. Duh!)


----------



## Keesha

Sunny said:


> Thanks, Keesha. One slight correction: although I bought the cowboy hat in Texas the day before the wedding and wore it that night to the dinner, the picture I posted here was taken about a week later,
> after I got home. It's a selfie. (I suddenly recognized my own living room in the picture. Duh!)



I LOVE the cowboy hat on you. You are one very ‘put together’ woman and you wear it well.
It really suites you.


----------



## Keesha

Sue777 said:


> Thick, gorgeous long hair!   Mine is very thick, too.  But rather than us continuing to hijack this thread, is there a way I can send you a private message to pick your brain about the process of going gray?    Love the photos!
> Sue


Yes I should turn my PM system back on so we can chat about hair but I do rather enjoy hijacjing threads. 
Just ask anyone here :lofl:


----------



## Linda

Just had our 54th WA.  This photo was taken last year.  Being married to me so long has turned my husband's hair white! 


This is our oldest grandson who just turned 30 yesterday.  He is the one I've talked about on this forum that found me on Facebook a couple years ago looking for his dad.  Unfortunately he was 2 years too late.  The cute little guy with the red hair was born 2 months before our son died, never knowing he had this son or a grandchild.  Our grandson and his wife flew right out (they live across the country from us) and spent a week with us and his half brother (his only sibling), his Aunt, Uncles and cousins.  The twins were born a little over a year later.  All of them mean the world to me.


----------



## hollydolly

Linda said:


> Just had our 54th WA.  This photo was taken last year.  Being married to me so long has turned my husband's hair white!
> 
> View attachment 62398
> This is our oldest grandson who just turned 30 yesterday.  He is the one I've talked about on this forum that found me on Facebook a couple years ago looking for his dad.  Unfortunately he was 2 years too late.  The cute little guy with the red hair was born 2 months before our son died, never knowing he had this son or a grandchild.  Our grandson and his wife flew right out (they live across the country from us) and spent a week with us and his half brother (his only sibling), his Aunt, Uncles and cousins.  The twins were born a little over a year later.  All of them mean the world to me.
> View attachment 62399


 Great to see you and J again Linda...and haven't the twins grown fast ?!!!! Lovely pics


----------



## Linda

Thanks Holly.  Yes, the twins walk now (they were 1 in early Dec) and the little girl talks non-stop.  I have only seen them on videos but that is sure better than what was available back in the olden days.


----------



## hollydolly

WoW, walking... time really does go fast!!!...yes you're right facetime or video is better than just pictures,  hopefully you'll get  a visit before they get too much bigger!!


----------



## 911

_Not a good picture, but it was taken at a convention while on the phone. My wife has a strange sense of humor. _


----------



## hollydolly

I beg to differ I think it's a very good picture, your wife has good taste....


----------



## Pappy

Meet my grandma and grandpa. They had a big influence on my life. I lived with them while mom and dad were having their problems. Estella and Harold Crandall.


----------



## hollydolly

WoW!!! and in colour too Pappy... fantastic!!


----------



## oldman

I enjoyed looking at the pictures. Now, I can put some faces to the names.


----------



## Ronni

I am loving "seeing" you all!!!!  Flat outta time this morning, but I will go back and make some specific comments on some of these images when I have a bit more time.  Keep 'em comin' folks!!


----------



## RadishRose

911 said:


> _Not a good picture, but it was taken at a convention while on the phone. My wife has a strange sense of humor. _



Looks like a great picture to me!


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> About time we got a look at ya, after all this time as a friend....  and a sight for sore eyes too...



Ditto!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Ok, here I am at the Pro Rodeo Hall of Fame in Colorado Springs, CO. Standing by a Tribute to HOF Inductee Team Ropers Jake Barns and Clay O'Brien Cooper. This was my event also, Team Roping.


----------



## ClassicRockr

One other photo, of wife and I at a rodeo in Southern California.


----------



## hollydolly

Great photos Cody... you've got a super smile , and Mrs Cody is lovely...

When were the photos taken?


----------



## Sue777

hollydolly said:


> I beg to differ I think it's a very good picture, your wife has good taste....



Ditto!


----------



## RadishRose

Cody, nice pics of both of you!


----------



## CeeCee

CeeCee said:


> Around that many years for this pic of me...that’s my oldest grandson on my lap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62347




And here is that same grandson in a pic he sent me yesterday from Cal Poly in San Luis Obispo....


----------



## ClassicRockr

hollydolly said:


> Great photos Cody... you've got a super smile , and Mrs Cody is lovely...
> 
> When were the photos taken?



First one (me), taken at the Pro-Rodeo Hall of Fame in Colorado Springs, Colorado.
Second one (me and her), taken at a rodeo in Romona, California. 

Guess everyone on the forum can see just how attracted we were to each other. She loved rodeo, and my event, as well as I did.


----------



## ClassicRockr

CeeCee said:


> And here is that same grandson in a pic he sent me yesterday from Cal Poly in San Luis Obispo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62424



Great looking photo location and good looking grandson.​


----------



## RadishRose

Can't see him all that well, but seems quite handsome... agree, great location, nice photo!


----------



## CeeCee

ClassicRockr said:


> Great looking photo location and good looking grandson.​




Thanks!  Obviously I agree about my grandson but yes to the location.....it’s on the coast somewhere near his University.

He surfs almost every weekend but it’s been too rainy and windy lately.  Could be Pismo Beach...not sure.  Looks like water wore away at the rocks there in a cool way.


----------



## Keesha

What a fun thread. You all look great . 
What brave souls you all are.


----------



## CeeCee

Here he is at senior prom...




Here he is in front of their house after his Confirmation...




And here he is with his younger brother, Nicholas a few years ago.  Nicholas is the one I was bragging about ranking #1 out of 709 students in his first year high school.

the girl in the pic is a cousin.


----------



## CeeCee

One more....surfing....can’t really see him but I like the pic.


----------



## Keesha

What an incredibly handsome couple CeeCee. 
What a lovely family. 

I’ve got some great family photos but I haven’t asked permission to post them and don’t think I’ll ask.


----------



## CeeCee

Keesha said:


> What an incredibly handsome couple CeeCee.
> What a lovely family.
> 
> I’ve got some great family photos but I haven’t asked permission to post them and don’t think I’ll ask.



Thanks, Keesha.  Those are my oldest two grandsons...I didn’t ask permission but he’s on Snapchat, Instagram, Twitter etc and doesn’t care.

The pic with his younger brother is quite a few years old so neither look like that.

I have 3 younger grandsons...my son’s boys but haven’t posted their pic yet....enough for today.

I just got home from spending almost a week at my daughter’s house and I’m tired.


----------



## hollydolly

Lovely pics CC>..Nicholas looks like _you.._..


----------



## Pappy

Here’s one of me when I was stationed at Aberdeen Proving Grounds in Maryland. Twenty years old.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Me and daughters in the summerhouse.


----------



## RadishRose

Cee Cee, he is handsome; they both are.

Lightening, enjoyed meeting you too. 

Pappy, you already know how I feel about you. :love_heart:


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> Lovely pics CC>..Nicholas looks like _you.._..




Thanks!  They don’t look like brothers though, lol....but they are.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> View attachment 62437
> 
> Me and daughters in the summerhouse.



Super Photo...love your daughter's red hair...


----------



## Gary O'

ClassicRockr said:


> One other photo, of wife and I at a rodeo in Southern California.



Geez Cody, kinda puzzled as to the previous hesitation

You guys are a very dynamic looking couple 

Giddyup


----------



## Capt Lightning

Thanks for the comments.
HollyDolly, my younger daughter gets her hair colour from Mrs. L's father, though as you'll know, it's quite common in the celtic countries.  I worked for a while in Finland, and it was also quite common there too.  My elder girl takes after my side where they were all dark haired.


----------



## Ronni

Keesha, I love those pics of you!!  

Ruth, like Holly I always imagined you as dark haired! 

Sassycakes, great photos of the family!

Chic, is your hair still that long?

tree guy, nuh-uh.  You don't get off that easy.  I can barely even see that avatar pic!!  How about a bigger one???

Gary, your lady is gorgeous!!!  And it's obvious how proud you are of those grandkids of yours, as you should be!

Lord Elpus, what does the script say below the images on your tat?  I can't read it.  

Wren, I second Tommy's question....which one is you in that photo?  

Rkunsaw...same goes for you...your avatar is too small to really see you!  

CeeCee, Rose, you look spectacular!!!  Seriously classy looking women!

Sunny, Love the pics of you and the fam!  Especially enjoyed the hat one! 

SeaBreeze, do you have a close up?  Hard to see you in those pics, though what I see looks wonderful!  

Pappy, which one are you in that group shot?

Sue, you're gorgeous!

Ken, Mike, Bob...you are bunch of handsome men!  Ken, love the group shot!

Linda, love the one of you and your hubs!  And the family as well!

911 that is a great picture!

Cody, love those of you and your wife!  Funny though, I always imagined you bald   Are you bald under that hat?  

Pappy, love it!

Capt Lightning, your daughters are lovely!  What a great shot!   

_______________


Whew...so many great images... I am just tickled by finally being able to see all of you!!!!  Please keep 'em coming, more of all of you, more of the folks who I still can't see well because your avatar photo is tiny....just more of everyone!!! It can't just be me who loves photos because I'm such a visual person.

MATRIX (or Admin) Is there any way we can make this a sticky?


----------



## CeeCee

Ronni said:


> Keesha, I love those pics of you!!
> 
> Ruth, like Holly I always imagined you as dark haired!
> 
> Sassycakes, great photos of the family!
> 
> Chic, is your hair still that long?
> 
> tree guy, nuh-uh.  You don't get off that easy.  I can barely even see that avatar pic!!  How about a bigger one???
> 
> Gary, your lady is gorgeous!!!  And it's obvious how proud you are of those grandkids of yours, as you should be!
> 
> Lord Elpus, what does the script say below the images on your tat?  I can't read it.
> 
> Wren, I second Tommy's question....which one is you in that photo?
> 
> Rkunsaw...same goes for you...your avatar is too small to really see you!
> 
> CeeCee, Rose, you look spectacular!!!  Seriously classy looking women!
> 
> Sunny, Love the pics of you and the fam!  Especially enjoyed the hat one!
> 
> SeaBreeze, do you have a close up?  Hard to see you in those pics, though what I see looks wonderful!
> 
> Pappy, which one are you in that group shot?
> 
> Sue, you're gorgeous!
> 
> Ken, Mike, Bob...you are bunch of handsome men!  Ken, love the group shot!
> 
> Linda, love the one of you and your hubs!  And the family as well!
> 
> 911 that is a great picture!
> 
> Cody, love those of you and your wife!  Funny though, I always imagined your bald   Are you bald under that hat?
> 
> Pappy, love it!
> 
> Capt Lightning, your daughters are lovely!  What a great shot!
> 
> _______________
> 
> 
> Whew...so many great images... I am just tickled by finally being able to see all of you!!!!  Please keep 'em coming, more of all of you, more of the folks who I still can't see well because your avatar photo is tiny....just more of everyone!!! It can't just be me who loves photos because I'm such a visual person.
> 
> MATRIX (or Admin) Is there any way we can make this a sticky?



Ha ha...when I saw Matrix, I thought you were going to ask for his picture. 

I just want to say that you look great too, Ronni!  I didn’t make individual comments because I think I’ve seen most of these photos either in avatars or another thread and have commented before.

edit:  this was the first time I saw 911 and all I will say is he could give me a ticket any time.  Yes, I know he’s married and she’s a lucky lady.


----------



## Ronni

CeeCee said:


> Ha ha...when I saw Matrix, I thought you were going to ask for his picture.
> 
> I just want to say that you look great too, Ronni!  I didn’t make individual comments because I think I’ve seen most of these photos either in avatars or another thread and have commented before.



Is Matrix even real???     I never see him post anything, the only reason I even knew his name is that I went and searched the various stickies or tutorials or whatever, looking for an Admin type person I could direct my question to!!

CeeCee, yeah, you've been around a LOT longer than I have...I'm still very much a newbie here, so I hardly "know" anyone the same way that you and the various other old timers here do.  I'm just blown away by everyone's photos.  I hope to God I didn't leave anyone out when I commented, I sure didn't mean to!!!


----------



## CeeCee

Ronni said:


> Is Matrix even real???     I never see him post anything, the only reason I even knew his name is that I went and searched the various stickies or tutorials or whatever, looking for an Admin type person I could direct my question to!!
> 
> CeeCee, yeah, you've been around a LOT longer than I have...I'm still very much a newbie here, so I hardly "know" anyone the same way that you and the various other old timers here do.  I'm just blown away by everyone's photos.  I hope to God I didn't leave anyone out when I commented, I sure didn't mean to!!!




Yes, Matrix is real!


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> Yes, Matrix is real!



Well I’d love to see a picture of Matrix but he’s quite shy I think. I doubt it’s going to happen. nthego:


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> Is Matrix even real???     I never see him post anything, the only reason I even knew his name is that I went and searched the various stickies or tutorials or whatever, looking for an Admin type person I could direct my question to!!



Poor Matrix.
Is he real?? :lofl: 
He just doesn’t say much but of course he’s real. :yes:
That was so funny. :laugh:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly

My daughter and me  on my 55th birthday (8 years ago) ..  ... ...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> My daughter and me  on my 55th birthday (8 years ago) ..  ... View attachment 62448...



You and you daughter are very glamorous looking!


----------



## Pinky

I don't really like having my picture taken, so, all I have are some from when I lived in Australia. These were from about 10 years back. I had to go through an old Photobucket account to find them.


----------



## hollydolly

Lovely Pinky...can't say which one I like best, you or your sweet pooch..( we had one exactly like him)...


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> You and you daughter are very glamorous looking!



Thank you, we were just in the kitchen waiting for her to get ready  before going to the Ivy restaurant... when hubs snapped a couple of pics ( she never wants her photo taken with me usually)...


----------



## JimW

Great pics everyone!

Here's a couple of me and the Mrs from 2017 on Grand Cayman Island. The 2nd one is my current avatar.


----------



## Ronni

Dammit I left Holly out of my comments about everyone’s pictures!!!!  Mea culpa girlfriend, you are absolutely NOT forgettable!! Chalk it up to a senior moment on my part LOL! 

 The photo you posted with your daughter is spectacular,  you’re stunning! :love_heart:


----------



## Pappy

My gang on our cruise to St. Maarten. Left to right.
Nina, my DIL from Korea, my oldest, David, standing is my SIL Rich, next is Lori, my DIL and my youngest son Jeff. My daughter is taking the picture.


----------



## hollydolly

Ronni said:


> Dammit I left Holly out of my comments about everyone’s pictures!!!!  Mea culpa girlfriend, you are absolutely NOT forgettable!! Chalk it up to a senior moment on my part LOL!
> 
> The photo you posted with your daughter is spectacular,  you’re stunning! :love_heart:



Thank you very much, that's very sweet of you.. :love_heart:

This is a recent photo of my daughter as a guest at a wedding ( age 42)... we laughed at the look on the face of the guest next to her...


----------



## Pappy

This one has my daughter...standing behind my wife. My wife got up to take a photo and the Captain, who was seated next to us, offered to take this photo.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Thank you very much, that's very sweet of you.. :love_heart:
> 
> This is a recent photo of my daughter as a guest at a wedding ( age 42)... we laughedView attachment 62459 at the look on the face of the guest next to her...



A very beautiful girl Holly. Takes after her mother for sure.


----------



## JimW

Beautiful daughter Holly! 

The guy next to her is looking like he won the lottery with the seating arrangement! :laugh:


----------



## hollydolly

JimW said:


> Beautiful daughter Holly!
> 
> The guy next to her is looking like he won the lottery with the seating arrangement! :laugh:



I know we all thought that photo was hysterical...


----------



## Pinky

Holly, your daughter really does resemble you 

Pappy, lovely family!

All the photos here are wonderful to see.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Holly, your daughter really does resemble you
> 
> Pappy, lovely family!
> 
> All the photos here are wonderful to see.


  Yes everyone says the same Pinky...but  my daughter sticks her fingers in her ears.... :lofl:


----------



## Keesha

You don’t look old enough to be on this forum Pinky. Your shepherd is gorgeous. We had two of those before.
Its so nice seeing everyone’s pictures.


----------



## Linda

I loved seeing everyone's photos and it's nice to be able to put a face to the names.  Holly, I hope the gentleman sitting next to your daughter didn't have a heart attack or something, he looks pretty happy! She is beautiful.


----------



## hollydolly

Linda said:


> Holly, I hope the gentleman sitting next to your daughter didn't have a heart attack or something, he looks pretty happy! She is beautiful.



I thought you'd seen this one before Linda.. but obviously I missed showing you, .yes it was funny about the old guy!!


----------



## Pinky

Keesha said:


> You don’t look old enough to be on this forum Pinky. Your shepherd is gorgeous. We had two of those before.
> Its so nice seeing everyone’s pictures.



Those were taken before I started to look my age, Keesha layful: and 10 years makes a difference.
You must be one of the "junior" members here, from what I can see 

Max was my step-dog. A really super good boy. Long gone now


----------



## john19485

My younger  day's Keesha


----------



## Linda

hollydolly said:


> I thought you'd seen this one before Linda.. but obviously I missed showing you, .yes it was funny about the old guy!!



No, I've seen it before Holly, but I enjoyed seeing it again.  I look at photos over and over.


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> Those were taken before I started to look my age, Keesha layful: and 10 years makes a difference.
> You must be one of the "junior" members here, from what I can see
> 
> Max was my step-dog. A really super good boy. Long gone now


True. Ten years makes a huge difference. Your hair colour rocks!
Yes I’m only 59. I miss both our shepherd girls. They are very loyal dogs.


----------



## hollydolly

Linda said:


> No, I've seen it before Holly, but I enjoyed seeing it again.  I look at photos over and over.



yeah you and me are the same like that as you know...


----------



## Keesha

john19485 said:


> My younger  day's Keesha


You were a very handsome young man. Thanks for sharing it with us John.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Did someone ask "where is Cody on a horse?" (only kidding). Well...…..here is my wife and I some years ago. A couple of horses a friend of mine had. Unfortunately, my saddle was a little to small for me. I rode in a 16 to 16 1/2 inch saddle and this one was a 15. My butt was actually sitting on the cantle (back) of the saddle.


----------



## hollydolly

Finally ///we get to see you on a horse Cody...giddyup.... .. you must be a big guy, you look too big for that horse.. but great pic!!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Not everything in our life is about rodeo! Here's us in Colorado after a nice morning on local lake, trout fishing.


----------



## ClassicRockr

hollydolly said:


> Finally ///we get to see you on a horse Cody...giddyup.... .. you must be a big guy, you look too big for that horse.. but great pic!!



6 foot, 1 inch, 195 lbs.I think the horse was fine, but the saddle definitely wasn't big enough. But, compared to the Red Roan Quarter Horse I used for roping, this horse was smaller.​


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well now, there are four photos of us. Guess that will do it. Now everyone knows why I talk about rodeo/cowboy stuff, boating and fishing. The rodeo action is long gone, but the boating and fishing will still go on. We are both still huge fans of pro-rodeo.


----------



## hollydolly

ClassicRockr said:


> 6 foot, 1 inch, 195 lbs.I think the horse was fine, but the saddle definitely wasn't big enough. But, compared to the Red Roan Quarter Horse I used for roping, this horse was smaller.​


  Yes you're a big guy, but great photos.. I don't know why you've been so shy about posting pics all these years..


----------



## Pinky

Okay, I've finally got a recent photo, albeit a poor one. Husband dug it out of his cellphone. He didn't forward it to me at the time it was taken, as he knows I don't like having my photo taken since I stopped dying my hair (I know..vanity). We were at an unusual restaurant and were just leaving, hence the winter coat.


----------



## CeeCee

Pinky said:


> Okay, I've finally got a recent photo, albeit a poor one. Husband dug it out of his cellphone. He didn't forward it to me at the time it was taken, as he knows I don't like having my photo taken since I stopped dying my hair (I know..vanity). We were at an unusual restaurant and were just leaving, hence the winter coat.
> 
> View attachment 62502



Your hair looks fine to me!  You should see mine...I really need it cut and highlighted.


----------



## Pinky

CeeCee said:


> Your hair looks fine to me!  You should see mine...I really need it cut and highlighted.



I need a cut and lowlights. If I let it go completely grey, it washes all the colour out of my face. Yet, I see other women with pure gray/white, and it looks lovely on them.


----------



## Pinky

I just figured out how to lighten up that photo.


----------



## Keesha

That colour still looks good on you Pinky. 
Thats a lovely photo of you.


----------



## Keesha

...and it is nice seeing Rockr and his wife.


----------



## Sunny

What an interesting looking restaurant. Renaissance themed, dishes out of Shakespeare, etc.?


----------



## Pinky

Sunny said:


> What an interesting looking restaurant. Renaissance themed, dishes out of Shakespeare, etc.?



It's an interesting place .. no Renaissance themed dishes out of Shakespeare though, Sunny 
http://www.lacastile.com/


----------



## Ronni

Bumping this for the newer folks who maybe haven’t seen it, or those of you who have more recent photos to post. And because we had our Valentine’s Day party at my dance studio, and I am known for wearing a tutu of appropriate color to all of our themed dances. This is my latest


----------



## Pinky

Ronni said:


> Bumping this for the newer folks who maybe haven’t seen it, or those of you who have more recent photos to post. And because we had our Valentine’s Day party at my dance studio, and I am known for wearing a tutu of appropriate color to all of our themed dances. This is my latest



How cute is that!


----------



## Trade

Age 3: 

Age 13: 



Age 25: 



Age 60:


----------



## Ronni

You get more handsome with age, Trade!


----------



## Keesha

Great pictures Trade !


----------



## Pinky

You've changed very little, Trade .. still really cute


----------



## RadishRose

Such a cute little boy in his tropical shirt; nice looking man now!


----------



## Trade

I took a selfie yesterday morning for my current age (71) but the upload keeps failing. ???


----------



## Trade

Age 71 taken yesterday. Had to downsize it to 80%.


----------



## RadishRose

Ohh! there it is. You look younger than 71!

The one where you're at the dinner table... looks like 1st anniversary dinner.


----------



## Pinky

You still have the same lovely smile! We're the same age.


----------



## Mike

hollydolly said:


> My daughter and me  on my 55th birthday (8 years ago) ..  ... View attachment 62448...


Wow sisters.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly

Mike said:


> Wow sisters.
> 
> Mike.



Thank you Mike....


----------



## Nihil

This was taken a few minutes ago.


----------



## Pinky

Nice photo, Nihil .. you must live in a warm climate on Earth


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> View attachment 62876
> 
> Age 71 taken yesterday. Had to downsize it to 80%.



I dunno, but I see a bit of Malkovich and Letterman in the Tradester’s mug







Without a doubt, star potential 


Thought Letterman right off the bat








But then

Malkovich somehow wouldn't go away








forgive me

I live in the woods

I don't get out much


----------



## Nihil

Pinky said:


> Nice photo, Nihil .. you must live in a warm climate on Earth



Thank you. I think this is the pic, which during the taking of, my GF told me to think about kittens. I have a bigger smile in the pic that was taken while she flashed me.


----------



## Old Dummy

This is the only recent one I have, and not very good quality (my sister's fault). Taken Christmas 2018, feeding my great-great niece, who was born in early September:


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> forgive me
> 
> I live in the woods
> 
> I don't get out much



You need to go to Key West this summer and get into the Papa Hemingway lookalike contest. 

I think you're a slam dunk for first place. 

https://sloppyjoes.com/papa-look-alike-contest/


----------



## RadishRose

Gary you are just too funny for this planet!


----------



## hollydolly

Old Dummy said:


> This is the only recent one I have, and not very good quality (my sister's fault). Taken Christmas 2018, feeding my great-great niece, who was born in early September:
> 
> 
> View attachment 62891



awww you look like you're really concentrating on your little great niece... ..


----------



## RadishRose

Trade is right Gary, you could compete for Papa Hemingway!

Gary, I dunno about Trade and Letterman/Malkovich.... kinda, but it's a stretch. Trade is much cuter.

Now, we get to see our new member . Nihil, another cutie. 

Dang, this Forum is full of good lookin' men!


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> You need to go to Key West this summer and get into the Papa Hemingway lookalike contest.
> 
> I think you're a slam dunk for first place.
> 
> https://sloppyjoes.com/papa-look-alike-contest/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62917


Haha. He should. We will all vote for you Gary.


----------



## Keesha

Nice new pictures everyone


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> Dang, this Forum is full of good lookin' men!


I agree. They outdid us by a long shot


----------



## RadishRose

I can see Gary in Key West with his snowblower and a few cats!


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> I can see Gary in Key West with his snowblower and a few cats!



:lol:


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> Haha. He should. We will all vote for you Gary.



Is the winner in this photo (holding the bust of Hemingway) Paula Deen's husband? Looks like him except for he seems sober here.


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> Is the winner in this photo (holding the bust of Hemingway) Paula Deen's husband? Looks like him except for he seems sober here.


I don’t know..., looks a bit red in the face. Maybe he’s just embarrassed


----------



## Old Dummy

hollydolly said:


> awww you look like you're really concentrating on your little great niece... ..



Great-great niece! (my niece's granddaughter).

She's the best baby I've ever seen. Hardly made a peep the whole time during the afternoon-evening on Christmas day.


----------



## hollydolly

Old Dummy said:


> Great-great niece! (my niece's granddaughter).
> 
> She's the best baby I've ever seen. Hardly made a peep the whole time during the afternoon-evening on Christmas day.



 yes I understood that, I was just being lazy not typing it all out...


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Trade is right Gary, you could compete for Papa Hemingway!
> 
> Gary, I dunno about Trade and Letterman/Malkovich.... kinda, but it's a stretch. Trade is much cuter.



I concur 
Trade is better lookin' 

......as far as Hemingway?

 I had to search


The only likenesses are; 

we both had greying beards 









and liked to squeeze small beings








and 


when quite young and clean shaven, we both had dents in our chins








I could, however, be his old man in his _*The Old Man and the Sea*_ epic








Too bad we never chatted over my fire








I woulda kept it....while he talked


----------



## hollydolly

Gary with the movie star looks hiding it all under the beard ,  image of Hemingway, only better looking and  probably smarter...


----------



## Keesha

Well Gary, I don’t think trade is better looking. I think you are different looking plus you have a killer sense of humour , which I’d personally take over good looks anyway. :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Well Gary, I don’t think trade is better looking. I think you are different looking ....



Well, heh, I meant Papa H, but I’ll take it

As far as classic good looks, JimW and Trade are the winners here, along with the new kid, Nihil, leading this ancient horde 

But, anymore, I don’t care a whit about aesthetic good looks

Now, expression…..ohhh, yeahhh
Big one for me

Couple that with personality, I’m in

Makes for conversation of entertaining content

And if one studies expression, the lines of faces oftentimes uncover character
Some good, some bad

Eyes are a big tell
Not so much how they are, but what they’re looking at

I can go nuts with this subject, but would just as soon write about it, gather it all up, and put it in some book

About the good ones, the unheralded common ones

They’re my heroes


----------



## Nihil

Gary O' said:


> along with the new kid, Nihil



.


----------



## Lord Elpus

[Lord Elpus, what does the script say below the images on your tat? I can't read it.] 

Ronni,the script says 'This way up' with an arrow pointing in a vertical direction.
The birds are two swifts,as I was known to my unit as 'Swift-fist'...[when they thought I couldn't hear]
I boxed for 45 Royal Marines Commando,y'see.
At the time,I thought it was funny-but I actually won 44 of my 45 contests [usually inter-services]
but because of ONE incident,it lost it's humourous connotations. I'm not saying I'm superman,don't take me wrong.
I actually have 53 tattoos-including one pertaining to the bout I was disqualified from.
It was against a Royal Artillery sergeant,who really liked himself & kept saying nasty things about  Royal Marines in general. 
Plus,he constantly kept getting in close and headbutting me. I had open grazes from his insistent 'butting.
Finally,in round six,he did it once too often,I'd had enough and got a tiny bit angry.
I drew him in close,suddenly went down onto one knee...and whacked him right in the plums,full force.
He was lifted a good 18" off the tarp [I was a teensy bit miffed] and came down flat on his side,clutching his jewels and whining loudly.
I was INSTANTLY disqualified and had my boxing status removed,so couldn't represent 45 any longer.
Several 'guards' had to escort me out of the gym,as BOTH sides had bets on....oops....
Ergo,my 44 k/o wins were remembered,but never talked about,as I was 'a disgrace' [oh,I was left in NO doubt about that]

Funny ol' thing,life. Y'win some,y'lose some-but y'very rarely equal a draw...
So my 'tat' regarding that episode is on my upper arm,showing the emblem of 45RMC,standing on a flattened dragon.
[their emblem was a fire-breathing dragon....the cannons,y'see...]
However,even during tours involving active combat,seeing it never went down well with other regiments.
At the time I gave not one shi..er...hoot,as I was busy keeping my unit alive & fit.

But today,I'm a poetry-writing,kale-eating,spinach-growing,allotment-tending,flower-planting mummy's boy,who runs away from loud noises,
aggressive drivers & uppity shopkeepers,plus I spend a lot of time hiding in cupboards and trembling.   [honest]


----------



## Keesha

So are you posting a picture or not Lord Elpus?
Let us see you playing your guitar or something


----------



## Trade

Lord Elpus said:


> I boxed for 45 Royal Marines Commando,y'see.
> At the time,I thought it was funny-but I actually won 44 of my 45 contests [usually inter-services]
> but because of ONE incident,it lost it's humourous connotations. I'm not saying I'm superman,don't take me wrong.
> I actually have 53 tattoos-including one pertaining to the bout I was disqualified from.
> It was against a Royal Artillery sergeant,who really liked himself & kept saying nasty things about  Royal Marines in general.
> Plus,he constantly kept getting in close and headbutting me. I had open grazes from his insistent 'butting.
> Finally,in round six,he did it once too often,I'd had enough and got a tiny bit angry.
> I drew him in close,suddenly went down onto one knee...and whacked him right in the plums,full force.
> He was lifted a good 18" off the tarp [I was a teensy bit miffed] and came down flat on his side,clutching his jewels and whining loudly.
> I was INSTANTLY disqualified and had my boxing status removed,so couldn't represent 45 any longer.
> Several 'guards' had to escort me out of the gym,as BOTH sides had bets on....oops....
> Ergo,my 44 k/o wins were remembered,but never talked about,as I was 'a disgrace' [oh,I was left in NO doubt about that]



I don't have any tattoos, but I did have one fight. It was in the parking lot of Largo High School back in 1965. It was with this guy, John Decker, the school bully who had been tormenting me for a long time. 



The fight only lasted about a minute before one of the football coaches broke it up. So we never finished it. But if he shows up at the 55th reunion this October I am going to throw down the gauntlet. I have been waiting for this moment for 55 years. He's going down.


----------



## Sunny

Cute picture, Holly.  What was the event?


----------



## RadishRose

Trade I hope you win!


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> I don't have any tattoos, but I did have one fight. It was in the parking lot of Largo High School back in 1965. It was with this guy, John Decker, the school bully who had been tormenting me for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 63018
> 
> The fight only lasted about a minute before one of the football coaches broke it up. So we never finished it. But if he shows up at the 55th reunion this October I am going to throw down the gauntlet. I have been waiting for this moment for 55 years. He's going down.


Awwwww Trade. That’s it;One little fight and you want revenge? What if he’s gotten over it and is a changed man?


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> Awwwww Trade. That’s it;One little fight and you want revenge? What if he’s gotten over it and is a changed man?



He'll be a changed man all right. After I rearrange his face.


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> Awwwww Trade. That’s it;One little fight and you want revenge? What if he’s gotten over it and is a changed man?



What if he doesn't remember? 

Kick his butt anyway!


----------



## Keesha

It seems a tad childish even to ‘me,’ and I’m ultra childish. 
Maybe he’s a priest or male version of mother Teresa. :shrug:
You’ll feel bad. Maybe he could become the great friend you never had.:woohoo1:
 Maybe he’s loaded and ready to purchase everyone a round trip ticket to some remote tropical island, everything inclusive.:smug1:


----------



## Nihil

Keesha said:


> Maybe he’s a priest or male version of mother Teresa. :shrug:



I don't like violence or revenge either, not even toward narcissists.


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> It seems a tad childish even to ‘me,’ and I’m ultra childish.
> Maybe he’s a priest or male version of mother Teresa. :shrug:
> You’ll feel bad. Maybe he could become the great friend you never had.:woohoo1:
> Maybe he’s loaded and ready to purchase everyone a round trip ticket to some remote tropical island, everything inclusive.:smug1:



This dude was a real jerk. He was two years older than everybody else because he had been held back a couple of grades, so he was bigger and older and used that to establish himself as the class bully. But now, 55 years later being two years older is going to work against him instead of to his advantage. 

:yes:


----------



## Nihil

Trade said:


> This dude was a real jerk.



I run into jerks all the time. I'd be dead of a heart attack if I'd let them get to me.


----------



## Keesha

I went through a period of time that was ‘hell on earth’ . It lasted for months. 
 I never once took revenge on any one of them so I can’t even vaguely relate to what you are talking about. 
You should be grateful that at your age that’s the worse you went through. 
Its nothing. 
Let it go.

note: sorry Ronni


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> I went through a period of time that was ‘hell on earth’ . It lasted for months.
> I never once took revenge on any one of them so I can’t even vaguely relate to what you are talking about.
> You should be grateful that at your age that’s the worse you went through.
> Its nothing.
> Let it go.
> 
> note: sorry Ronni


----------



## RadishRose

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## applecruncher

Trade said:


> He'll be a changed man all right. After I rearrange his face.



Yesssss!!  Whip.his.@$$. :yes:

Too many want to pull out their "aw shucks, that was in the past" card.


----------



## Trade

I apologize for taking this thread so far off topic. 

Back on topic. 

This is a recent picture of my granddaughter. She's a senior at the University of South Florida and will turn 21 in a few days. 



And these are recent pictures of my oldest son who is her dad. He's 45.


----------



## RadishRose

Good looking family you've got there, Trade!


----------



## hollydolly

Nice family Trade....


----------



## Trade

My daughter and her husband on vacation in Hawaii.


----------



## Trade

My younger son and his wife.


----------



## Pinky

Nice looking family you've got there Trade!


----------



## Trade

Nihil said:


> I run into jerks all the time.




Yep, and I'm one of them. 

:tongue:


----------



## Nihil

Here's a pic from a few months ago. I got into beading, but I couldn't stand the feel of a necklace. The chokers look nice on my mic stand.





This is right after I cut my hair about a month ago. I also got some aviator glasses. I got tired of people being frightened by me, so I tried to look normal.


----------



## Pinky

You look good in both photos, Nihil .. and, I like the beads.


----------



## Nihil

Pinky said:


> You look good in both photos, Nihil .. and, I like the beads.



Thank you.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Me and my wife..
.

.


----------



## Keesha

Nice family pictures Trade. 

You look great in both Nihil. 

Cute baby photos Ken. You both look adorable. 

Note: Making the conscious decision to not resort to violence I don’t consider as playing the ‘aw shucks’ card. 
I call it the ‘being mature and responsible for my actions’ card. 
The law ‘what comes around, goes around’ is a universal law that doesn’t require  our intervention.


----------



## Nihil

Keesha said:


> You look great in both Nihil.



Thank you.


----------



## Sunny

Wow, Ken, you got married young!


----------



## Trade

Nihil said:


> Here's a pic from a few months ago. I got into beading, but I couldn't stand the feel of a necklace. The chokers look nice on my mic stand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 63033
> 
> 
> This is right after I cut my hair about a month ago. I also got some aviator glasses. I got tired of people being frightened by me, so I tried to look normal.
> 
> View attachment 63034




Dude, what are you doing on a senior forum? 

You look about 40.


----------



## hollydolly

Nihil said:


> Here's a pic from a few months ago. I got into beading, but I couldn't stand the feel of a necklace. The chokers look nice on my mic stand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 63033
> 
> 
> This is right after I cut my hair about a month ago. I also got some aviator glasses. I got tired of people being frightened by me, so I tried to look normal.
> 
> View attachment 63034



Think you look better in the 2nd photo tbh....


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> Me and my wife..
> .
> View attachment 63035
> .
> View attachment 63036



awwwwwwwww how cute.....


----------



## Nihil

Trade said:


> Dude, what are you doing on a senior forum?
> 
> You look about 40.




​Thank you. I usually get 35, but I'll take 40.


----------



## Olivia

This is me 13 years ago at 57.


----------



## Nihil

hollydolly said:


> Think you look better in the 2nd photo tbh....



Women liked my long hair. The female barber was shocked when I asked her to cut it all of. Her eyes got big, and she asked, "Why?" I actually cut it for the men. I live in a conservative area.


----------



## Trade

Olivia said:


> This is me 13 years ago at 57.
> 
> View attachment 63037



You are a pretty lady!


----------



## Olivia

Thank you, Trade.


----------



## hollydolly

Olivia said:


> This is me 13 years ago at 57.
> 
> View attachment 63037



you have beautiful skin Olivia


----------



## Nihil

Trade said:


> You are a pretty lady!



Don't be fooled. That's a picture of Sally Field.


----------



## hollydolly

Nihil said:


> Women liked my long hair. The female barber was shocked when I asked her to cut it all of. Her eyes got big, and she asked, "Why?" I actually cut it for the men. I live in a conservative area.



My husband was the same, he had long hair right into his 40's, ....


----------



## Trade

Nihil said:


> Don't be fooled. That's a picture of Sally Field.



Sally is pretty hot, but I think Olivia is prettier.


----------



## Trade

OK, one more. 

These are my two grandsons. My oldest son is also their dad.


----------



## Trade

RadishRose said:


> Good looking family you've got there, Trade!





hollydolly said:


> Nice family Trade....


----------



## RadishRose

Nihil who could be afraid? The love of my life had long hair like yours!

But you look nice either way.


----------



## Olivia

> you have beautiful skin Olivia



Thank you, Holly. I got it from my mom.


----------



## RadishRose

Trade said:


> Dude, what are you doing on a senior forum?
> You look about 40.



Even younger, actually. 35, anyway.


----------



## Nihil

RadishRose said:


> Nihil who could be afraid? The love of my life had long hair like yours!



Businessmen jumped when they saw me. Shopkeepers looked leery.



RadishRose said:


> But you look nice either way.





RadishRose said:


> Even younger, actually. 35, anyway.



Thank you.


----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


> Me and my wife..
> .
> View attachment 63035
> .
> View attachment 63036



Gotcha beat, Ken
Here’s me on the way to confirmation……wait, confession...…oh, what’s the word…...


ah…...conception, 

on the way to conception 







Talk about a mad dash, lotsa pushing and shoving


----------



## Old Dummy

hollydolly said:


> yes I understood that, I was just being lazy not typing it all out...



Ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'm not used to "old" (cough) people who actually know the language -- unlike the youngsters who never cap anything, misspell every other word, never use periods or question marks, and their posts are just several run-on sentences strung together. 

I have to constantly re-read everything they write, hoping to figure it out. After three or four tries, if it still doesn't make any sense I move on.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Cute picture, Holly.  What was the event?




Sorry Sunny, I missed this post... It was a Vintage car show at Knebworth ...


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> My younger son and his wife.
> 
> View attachment 63029



OK, OK, this…..is…weird


----------



## Seeker

Ha.... Family portrait...Son, daughter, husband 3 of my grandbabies...It's an oldie but goodie.


----------



## Old Dummy

A not-too-recent pik of me and my sister:


----------



## Keesha

Your family looks like so much fun Seeker. 

Cute pic old dummy. 

Olivia does look like sally fields

Nice pictures everyone


----------



## Trade

Olivia said:


> Thank you, Trade.



Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Sunny said:


> Wow, Ken, you got married young!


Actually we did wait a while..
.


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> Actually we did wait a while..
> .
> View attachment 63047



haha.... :lol:


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> You need to go to Key West this summer and get into the Papa Hemingway lookalike contest.
> 
> I think you're a slam dunk for first place.
> 
> https://sloppyjoes.com/papa-look-alike-contest/



We were there in the spring of last year, got good and tipsy at Sloppy Joes! (Just one of several places we got good and tipsy at!  )  Papa Hemingway's photos were all over that bar!  It was obviously a favorite place for him to hang.  We toured his house there too.  I LOVE that sort of thing! And if I remember correctly, there were more photos in the house of his days hanging out in Sloppy Joe's.  

I've been meaning to mention on this forum ever since I first joined that Gary O' looks JUST LIKE Mr. Hemingway!!!


----------



## Ronni

Nihil said:


> This is right after I cut my hair about a month ago. I also got some aviator glasses. I got tired of people being frightened by me, so I tried to look normal.
> 
> View attachment 63034



Normal is really overrated Nihil.   

I love long hair on men, and necklaces/beads on them too, so personally I prefer the first photo.   But you look very handsome in the second.


----------



## Nihil

Ronni said:


> But you look very handsome in the second.



Thank you.


----------



## Trade

Olivia said:


> This is me 13 years ago at 57.
> 
> View attachment 63037


----------



## Olivia

Thank you, Trade. That is so sweet of you. :love_heart:


----------



## Trade

Olivia said:


> Thank you, Trade. That is so sweet of you. :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha

Get a room you too. :lofl:


----------



## Pappy

Okay, let’s turn back the time to 1937....:cool2:
My great uncle Joe, my grandmother, my mom and little precious  me.


----------



## applecruncher

Keesha said:


> Get a room you too. :lofl:



"too"?  Try two.

:lofl:


----------



## Keesha

applecruncher said:


> "too"?  Try two.
> 
> :lofl:


Oh snap! I just woke up.
Have to kick start brain. :lofl:


----------



## Keesha

That’s a beautiful picture Pappy. 
Heres a picture from 1962 when we lived in England. These are my paternal grandparents. 
I vaguely remember them.


----------



## norman

This really dates me, but this is on our farm in indiana.  Me and my brother with dan and duke..  Dad used these to farm with until he bought a tractor.  When dan and duke was sold, dad said they were going to a glue factory and when they died they would make glue out of them.  I thought for many years that the glue we used in school was from the horses.  Still do.  Lol


----------



## norman

GRAND PAPA AND MAMA WHO CAME TO THE USA IN THE LATE 1800's, the both live to be 98
Papa died less than 90 days after Mama passed.


----------



## hollydolly

I love those vintage photos Norman.... I bet they bring you back some lovely memories


----------



## RadishRose

You're lucky to have that photo, Norman.


----------



## Nihil

Here's an old family photo. I used to be obese.


----------



## Nihil

Here's another pic of my obesity. This costume made a couple of businessmen jump.




My local drug task force costume scared everyone. I made a 2018 New Year's resolution to stop scaring people. My family no longer celebrates Halloween


----------



## Pappy

My wife’s family. Mom and Dad and fifteen kids. My wife is at the end of the green line. The little blond. Oh, and I’m not even going to try to name them all.


----------



## norman

Thank You...





RadishRose said:


> You're lucky to have that photo, Norman.


----------



## norman

They certainly do,  some times they bring tears.......





hollydolly said:


> I love those vintage photos Norman.... I bet they bring you back some lovely memories


----------



## Ronni

My Mum, Dad, brother and sister.  I'm not exactly sure when, but it was before I was born (I was an oops...my Mum thought she was going through the change a bit early) so I'm guessing around 1950


----------



## Ken N Tx

Me,my parents,3 brothers and 1 sister..Around 1966..
.


----------



## Sassycakes

My Parents in 1930 right after they got married. They were both 16yrs old.

My Dad as a baby on his grandfathers lap

And one of my most favorite family picture. My Mom,Dad,Brother,Sister and me. I am the one with my hands on my Dad's shoulder.


----------



## Pinky

What lovely family photos .. you all are so fortunate to have them. I have several of my mother, but not of family.


----------



## Linda

I'm really enjoying seeing all the wonderful photos on here.


----------



## hollydolly

Sassy , those photos are lovely.. to have a photo at just 16 in 1930 must have been very expensive for your parents... .

Your brother is the image of your dad in that picture..and you're all so pretty...


----------



## MeAgain

Trade said:


> Sally is pretty hot, but I think Olivia is prettier.



I think Olivia is prettier too.


----------



## MeAgain

Gary O' said:


> OK, OK, this…..is…weird




I was just telling hubby he looks like Richard Gere , spl.


----------



## MeAgain

Me raking leaves for compost 2 months ago.


----------



## RadishRose

Such lovely, long hair you have MeAgain!


----------



## Keesha

OMG Meagain. Look at your gorgeous long silver hair. 
An active women too.


----------



## RadishRose

MeAgain said:


> I was just telling hubby he looks like Richard Gere , spl.



Oh, YES!


----------



## MeAgain

RadishRose said:


> Such lovely, long hair you have MeAgain!




Thank you Rose, that seems to be the only thing that has survived the years ' somewhat'. 



Keesha said:


> OMG Meagain. Look at your gorgeous long silver hair.
> An active women too.



Thank You Keesha. It went from dirty blond to silver fairly fast. Here it is at 50 before it got white. Date on picture is wrong this picture was taken almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Keesha

You are very beautiful. We have very similar hair.
Mine was blonde when I was younger but turned darker as I aged and in 2015 I grew in my natural colour which was mostly silver grey and I really like it.


----------



## Trade

MeAgain said:


> I was just telling hubby he looks like Richard Gere , spl.



I don't think so. It's just the hair and because he's squinting because the sun is in his eyes and Gere has that built in squint. 

Here's another picture of him and his wife when he's not squinting and had shorter hair.


----------



## Falcon

Ya got  trees,  yer gonna  have  leaves.   Rake  'em  up!


----------



## Keesha

He looks more like you in that picture Trade.


----------



## hollydolly

I think we're the best looking forum members of any forum..whaddya say?


----------



## Keesha

Well of course we are the best looking forum. 
Darn right. 
Just look at us! :smug1: :laugh:


----------



## MeAgain

Keesha said:


> Ok I understand what you mean. You get your hair and nails done for you and it costs a fortune. My brother in laws sister gets her hair done every 6 weeks for colouring and streaks and it costs her $300 each time. Actually that price was what she quoted 3 years ago. I’m sure it’s gone up by then. I’d find that difficult to do. First off I’m a DIY’er and like to save money plus I don’t trust others enough with my hair or like being personally  fussed with. Then again I don’t have a professional job where I need to look perfectly manicured.
> 
> Up until 2015 I didn’t quite know what my colour was. All I know was that I had to do root touch ups every 10 days and it got to be too much after a while. Now it’s been 3 1/2 years since I naturally coloured but it was BRIGHT. When I purchased my scroll saw 4 years ago I saw an older woman in her late ‘60’s with a long silver braid down to the back of her knees and decided that’s what I want. :lol: It’s at hip length now but is still growing.
> 
> Here is the colour i had and the silver head I’d become
> 
> View attachment 62378
> 
> I kept creating  styles that blended the colours. Now it’s mostly silver with only a bit of colour left but it looks cool in buns and braids now. Plus it’s super fun playing with washable hair colours.
> 
> View attachment 62379
> 
> Like BLUE braids
> 
> View attachment 62381
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide. It’s a big decision.





Keesha  I can't bring up your link.


----------



## MeAgain

Trade said:


> I don't think so. It's just the hair and because he's squinting because the sun is in his eyes and Gere has that built in squint.
> 
> Here's another picture of him and his wife when he's not squinting and had shorter hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 63173



Still a nice looking young man.


----------



## MeAgain

hollydolly said:


> I think we're the best looking forum members of any forum..whaddya say?



 Sure we are. And smart too.


----------



## Keesha

MeAgain said:


> Keesha  I can't bring up your link.



Oh! That’s from a different thread. 
Heres the colour of it when I was young 





I dont want to hijack this thread ... lol


----------



## MeAgain

Keesha said:


> Oh! That’s from a different thread.
> Heres the colour of it when I was young
> View attachment 63174
> 
> This is it with henna
> 
> View attachment 63175
> 
> Now its a silver cherry cola ombre
> 
> View attachment 63178




Nice and thick too. Very pretty hair Keesha.


----------



## Keesha

MeAgain said:


> Nice and thick too. Very pretty hair Keesha.



Thank you MeAgain. There are pics of my hair here. 
https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/36009-How-do-you-wear-your-Hair


----------



## Ronni

St. Patty's day dance last night!  Of course I wore a tutu!!   My daughter came with me to the studio, and we both had a blast!!!


----------



## hollydolly

LOL...you're such fun....


----------



## RadishRose

Hot stuff!


----------



## Catlady

Sue777 said:


> I started going gray at 25 so have been dying my hair since but I have also grappled with the idea of just letting myself go gray.     But the grow-out process has got to be brutal



I got my first gray hair at 15 (took after my maternal grandmother whose name I also share).  Being Italian my hair was black.  I self colored until I stopped working at 63 and then for a year or so, while my hair was growing out, I joked that I looked like a ''Zebra".  Now I'm all white and don't have to color my hair with all those chemicals.


----------



## DaveA

Here's my tired old face at 83, two years ago.  my grandson, who works as a photographer took the pic beside some old mill remains.

[IMG]http://i67.tinypic.com/2nbg4zl.png[/IMG]


----------



## hollydolly

DaveA said:


> Here's my tired old face at 83, two years ago.  my grandson, who works as a photographer took the pic beside some old mill remains.
> 
> [IMG]http://i67.tinypic.com/2nbg4zl.png[/IMG]



Now that's definitely not an 80 sumthin;, too young and handsome  ...show us your real one...


----------



## Pinky

DaveA said:


> Here's my tired old face at 83, two years ago.  my grandson, who works as a photographer took the pic beside some old mill remains.
> 
> [IMG]http://i67.tinypic.com/2nbg4zl.png[/IMG]




You look very distinguished, and the photo your son took is excellent.


----------



## CeeCee

I agree with what the others have said....


Your son is is an excellent photographer or you are just very handsome...or both are true. 

You also remind me of someone famous but I can’t figure out who.


----------



## RadishRose

Good lookin' Dave!


----------



## treeguy64

Unfortunately, the server for posting pics is down for the count, right now. Never had any trouble, in the past. Hopefully, our moderator will get everything sorted out, soon.


----------



## hollydolly

I think it might have been my fault..I tried to post a picture on the car thread, and it was too big, and it wouldn't let me delete it,  but it wouldn't post either, so I think my picture might be stuck in the system... I'll  mail admin


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## CeeCee

I can post..just tried a random photo from my camera roll....that’s my grandson somewhere in there.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh that's a relief, I mailed admin anyway....

cee-cee...can you see if you can open the Car steering wheel thread?


----------



## Keesha

That’s a really cute outfit Ronni. 
Look how slim & tiny your legs are and I LOVE the green hair


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> Oh that's a relief, I mailed admin anyway....
> 
> cee-cee...can you see if you can open the Car steering wheel thread?




Yes, mine is the last post on there.


https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-Controls-are-Complicated?p=997533#post997533


----------



## hollydolly

Yes , I know  I can see your post was the last on there but it won't open for me..the picture I tried to post on there was too large and it's blocked the thread for me from opening for some weird reason.. ...


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> Yes , I know  I can see your post was the last on there but it won't open for me..the picture I tried to post on there was too large and it's blocked the thread for me from opening for some weird reason.. ...




It opens for me...that is weird!  Good that you contacted admin then.


----------



## treeguy64

Now, my previously uploaded pics have disappeared from my SF cache. While I see a new pic, above, I cannot post anything from my files. Bummer.


----------



## treeguy64

Voila! This was the pic I wanted to post, but it would not go through. Out of nowhere, here it is! My Mom and my gf's Mom both have the same birthday. Both are late. A little weird how that worked out, for us.


----------



## treeguy64

This is me, a few months ago.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I don't think so. It's just the hair and because he's squinting because the sun is in his eyes and Gere has that built in squint.
> 
> Here's another picture of him and his wife when he's not squinting and had shorter hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 63173



Richard, Mel.......pick one


----------



## Lord Elpus

THIS-is 'the Princess'.
Little Princess,is 4 years old,is bossier than a school matron,has a REALLY 'huffy' side,NEVER smiles,is always naughty-and hates having her photo taken!!!
Yes-all the above IS true. She's my mate Bill's little girl. Bill & family came to see me last October,we all went out for a meal.
Now...I was [deliberately] sitting across from L'il Miss Grumpy & kept making faces at her,taking pics with a pretend camera,being ...well...not at ALL grown-up!
When we all got home,Bill mentioned how it was impossible to make his daughter laugh-or even smile-and asked my secret...

....which was - I'd told Titch that there she was a secret princess and there was a crown waiting for her at my home,if she ate all her food,was polite-and smiled.

THIS,is one of the photos taken that day by her mum,who just could not believe her eyes & kept telling me I must be Harry Potter's dad. [Yerwot!?!]


----------



## Keesha

That’s because you are magical Pugsy. 
What a great photo of you both. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pappy

Me and my, new to me, Buick. Late 50s I’m guessing.


----------



## Keesha

Smooth Pappy. Nice pic


----------



## win231




----------



## hollydolly

Handsome chap.....Win....  You look very tall, are you?


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> Handsome chap.....Win....  You look very tall, are you?



5'11"  I was 6' 20 years ago....


----------



## hollydolly

Well,  that's still quite tall, an inch in 20 years that's not so bad!!


----------



## john19485




----------



## Ronni

john19485 said:


> View attachment 66085



John which one is you?


----------



## hollydolly

I know John is on the left, Ronni ...


...I remember watching one of your videos John....


----------



## Sassycakes

For some reason I can't get into my account in Photobucket. I only have 2 pictures of me in my computer.They aren't recent. 
This is me ,my2 children and our favorite pooch Bandit.


1966 me and my Hubby on our Honeymoon.


----------



## Pinky

Such lovely photos, Sassy and everyone


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Sassy great photos..but we've got 2 lots in 1966....  when was the one at the top taken.... ?


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> LOL Sassy great photos..but we've got 2 lots in 1966....  when was the one at the top taken.... ?



The Picture of me and my kids and our dog was taken in the middle 80's. Now my son has blessed me with 2 grandsons. One is graduating in June with a degree in Bio Medical Engineering and the other boy is going in his 3rd yr of College. My daughter blessed me with a Precious granddaughter who just turned 9yrs old, Here are their pictures.
View attachment 66118


----------



## hollydolly

awwww she is precious!!!


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> awwww she is precious!!!



Thank you Hollydolly. I don't know why the picture of my son's 2 boys didn't come up. I'll put them in now.The youngest boy is 6'4". The poor boy has to stoop really low to give me a kiss.LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Ohhh they are such handsome young men.... and were beautiful children too... you must be very proud of them!!


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> Ohhh they are such handsome young men.... and were beautiful children too... you must be very proud of them!!



They are my hearts and I love them more than anything in this world. I would watch my grandson's everyday when they were young and now I get the chance to spend more time with my granddaughter since we moved near her a year ago. They are the most precious moments in the world.


----------



## RadishRose

You're all so beautiful, Sassy! :love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne

Here's one of me from about 7 years ago I believe:


----------



## Catlady

Sassycakes,

I've always noticed that younger brothers are always taller than their older brothers (and their fathers).  Your grandsons are another proof.  I had two sets of cousins where the younger was taller, my SIL is shorter than his younger brother and all of them are taller than their fathers.  I'm sure there are exceptions.  Are your grandsons taller than their father?  Handsome guys, by the way, and the little granddaughter is adorable.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer




----------



## john19485

I'm the one getting pinned by the director


----------



## john19485

Ronni said:


> John which one is you?


 I'm the one getting pinned by the director


----------



## Mike

PVC said:


> Sassycakes,
> 
> I've always noticed that younger brothers are always taller than their older brothers (and their fathers).  Your grandsons are another proof.  I had two sets of cousins where the younger was taller, my SIL is shorter than his younger brother and all of them are taller than their fathers.  I'm sure there are exceptions.  Are your grandsons taller than their father?  Handsome guys, by the way, and the little granddaughter is adorable.



Maybe it is because the eldest is reputed to have more
brain than the ones that follow.

Mike


----------



## hollydolly

Mike said:


> Maybe it is because the eldest is reputed to have more
> brain than the ones that follow.
> 
> Mike



LOL>..I hope that's true!! I'm the eldest of my father's second marriage, and the shortest... the youngest girl is the tallest by 6 inches...


----------



## Sassycakes

PVC said:


> Sassycakes,
> 
> I've always noticed that younger brothers are always taller than their older brothers (and their fathers).  Your grandsons are another proof.  I had two sets of cousins where the younger was taller, my SIL is shorter than his younger brother and all of them are taller than their fathers.  I'm sure there are exceptions.  Are your grandsons taller than their father?  Handsome guys, by the way, and the little granddaughter is adorable.



Thank you PVC.My younger grandson is 6'4" and his older brother is 5'10 which is what their Dad (my son)is and also my Husband.Growing up my brother was 6 foot and my Dad was only about 5'7". My older sister was taller than I was. I always thought I was 5'2" until I went to buy a gown for my Prom and found out I was only 5'1". I think I should measure my height now. I'm sure I am not as tall now.


----------



## Catlady

Sassycakes said:


> Thank you PVC.My younger grandson is 6'4" and his older brother is 5'10 which is what their Dad (my son)is and also my Husband.Growing up my brother was 6 foot and my Dad was only about 5'7". My older sister was taller than I was. I always thought I was 5'2" until I went to buy a gown for my Prom and found out I was only 5'1". I think I should measure my height now. I'm sure I am not as tall now.



I've noticed it with males, but not so much with females.  I had an uncle that was only about 5'7'' and his oldest son was about 5'10'' and the middle brother taller and the youngest brother a 6 footer.  Of course, my uncle was raised in Italy where it's not a custom for children to drink milk, so his sons must have benefited from drinking milk since they were born in the US.  Scandinavians were the tallest in the middle ages because they had the habit of drinking whey and most of the other countries did not.  That's why the Vikings were said to be 'giants'.


----------



## Olivia

When the sperm with the genetics it carries and the and egg with the genetics it carries, it is not exactly predicable  as to the outcome. It's really a matter of chance. The sperm and egg don't really have a choice or know which line in children they are in line for creation.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## applecruncher

Mike, in the pic of you in car at a glance you reminded me of Walter White/Breaking Bad. :laugh:


----------



## mike4lorie

applecruncher said:


> Mike, in the pic of you in car at a glance you reminded me of Walter White/Breaking Bad. :laugh:



Thank you AC... thanks for the reps.. and thank you SB for helping me out by directing me and my Pup the right way, Not sure why that happened...


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful smile, Mike.


----------



## Pappy

Don’t look 81 years old, do I?

 

Oh wait!!!  Wrong photo.
Now that’s more like it.

 
But....where’s that beautiful hair disappeared too?

Dont know how these last two got there, but that’s me sideways.


----------



## Keesha

Here is a pic of me in my dog walking gear during hunting season. It’s not a great clear picture which is why I’m posting it. Lol




And one when I was just a kid feeding my pet squirrel :laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

Pappy said:


> Dont know how these last two got there, but that’s me sideways.



fixed 'em for ya


----------



## Pappy

Thank you Gary. I still haven’t found out how to do this yet. Pappy.


----------



## Keesha

Pappy said:


> Thank you Gary. I still haven’t found out how to do this yet. Pappy.


Sometimes pictures that I have that are upright upload sideways.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Sometimes pictures that I have that are upright upload sideways.





Pappy said:


> Thank you Gary. I still haven’t found out how to do this yet. Pappy.



It happens

Most photo storing places give you the option of rotating, but that's after the fact.
My pre-post mainstay has been ms-paint. Has yet to fail me....or 'turn on me'.


----------



## Uptosnuff

Keesha said:


> It’s now really long and I haven’t been employed for decades but still keep long manicured fingernails. I find them useful and  sexy.



Keesha, I have to ask, how do you find long fingernails useful?  I have to keep mine short in order to be useful.  Otherwise, I can't type (still working) and they're constantly bending backwards (ouch!).

The sexy I can understand.


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> It happens
> 
> Most photo storing places give you the option of rotating, but that's after the fact.
> My pre-post mainstay has been ms-paint. Has yet to fail me....or 'turn on me'.


Oh yes. My photo storage gives me rotating options also but I think some of it has to do with how you position the camera when taking photos. Some photos I take with my phone sideways and I think even though I rotate them in ‘my’ files, once I upload them they may go back to the original way they were taken. 

At least that’s ‘my’ theory. You’d know more about this than me though.


----------



## Keesha

Uptosnuff said:


> Keesha, I have to ask, how do you find long fingernails useful?  I have to keep mine short in order to be useful.  Otherwise, I can't type (still working) and they're constantly bending backwards (ouch!).
> 
> The sexy I can understand.


Where to start? My nails are so strong I use my thumbnails as screwdrivers, scratch gummy surfaces, scratch husbands mosquito bites he can’t reach, get stuff that’s stuck in eye lashes..... it’s endless. Fingernails are awesome tools. 
And as gross as this is they are perfect for picking off any ticks my dogs get. Ewww.... I know. 
Of course they can be somewhat dangerous also but hey...... being a woman this can be handy. :grin:

They do however get in the way of playing keyboards properly or guitar ,(  which is why I don’t really play it.) .That’s when I have to cut them back some.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Oh yes. My photo storage gives me rotating options also but I think some of it has to do with how you position the camera when taking photos. Some photos I take with my phone sideways and I think even though I rotate them in ‘my’ files, once I upload them they may go back to the original way they were taken.
> 
> At least that’s ‘my’ theory. You’d know more about this than me though.



I know very little
Prolly pixel count in certain directions plays a part


But

I do know MS-paint gives me the actual size of which I usually need to reduce.
And it rotates without much to do


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> I know very little
> Prolly pixel count in certain directions plays a part
> 
> 
> But
> 
> I do know MS-paint gives me the actual size of which I usually need to reduce.
> And it rotates without much to do



That’s awesome. I didn’t know there was anything out there that does that.
Most of the pictures I take I have to mess around with to get them under the said amount required. I try to take this into account when taking pictures otherwise I can end up cropping off more than I wanted, if that makes  sense.

Someone told me about a photo site called tinypics , a place to store and edit pics but every time I go there I get diverted to an online gambling site that claims that I’ve won. La growl.  Being a non gambler , I find it most annoying so decided to avoid that and have been weary of other sites of the same due to that so thanks for the site Gary. I’ll check it out. It would be nice getting my pictures into the correct pixels to upload.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer

Keesha said:


> Here is a pic of me in my dog walking gear during hunting season. It’s not a great clear picture which is why I’m posting it. Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 66895
> 
> And one when I was just a kid feeding my pet squirrel :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 66898



You look great!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer

Me and and our daughter at din er.


----------



## Falcon

Believe  this:  I've seen  some  women  who look  more  like  men  than  women !


----------



## jkoenig24




----------



## Keesha

Thank you Floridatennisplayer. That’s a great photo of you and your daughter. 
I’m enjoying seeing photos of everyone. 
It’s nice putting a face to a name here. 
Nice truck.


----------



## Repondering

This is 1958.  I'm in my 1st grade uniform and about to exit through that front gate of our house to go off to school.


----------



## Keesha

That’s a great photo Repondering.


----------



## Repondering

This is 2016 and I'm engaging in pest control.


----------



## Repondering

Thank you for your tech help Keesha!


----------



## Keesha

Repondering said:


> Thank you for your tech help Keesha!


You’re most. welcome. Happy to help. :grin:


----------



## Keesha

Being a bunny lover, I’ll pretend they are sleeping pet bunnies on short leashes. :turnaround:


----------



## Gary O'

Floridatennisplayer said:


> View attachment 66903
> 
> Me and and our daughter at din er.



And just like that, Rod submits one that completely stymies me.
MS-paint messed it up
ImgBB wouldn’t touch it
Finally, went to my usual place, imgur, and turned it












Keesha said:


> That’s awesome. I didn’t know there was anything out there that does that.
> .



Keesh, MS-paint is a part of Windows programs…or was


----------



## StarSong

From our son's wedding a few weeks ago:


----------



## Ronni

StarSong said:


> From our son's wedding a few weeks ago:
> View attachment 66944



what a gorgeous shot!!  You’re so lovely StarSong!  And your hubs is pretty easy on the eyes too!


----------



## Catlady

StarSong said:


> From our son's wedding a few weeks ago:
> View attachment 66944



Lovely couple.  Your husband reminds me of Kenny Rogers.


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> Here is a pic of me in my dog walking gear during hunting season. It’s not a great clear picture which is why I’m posting it. Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 66895
> 
> And one when I was just a kid feeding my pet squirrel :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 66898



OMG Keesh you still look like a little girl, just one with glasses now!  I wish I looked that young.  What a great shot!  :glittered: 

 I have a pic of myself in almost that exact same pose, at around the same age, with my kitten....gonna see if I can find it!


----------



## hypochondriac

the guy in the avatar has more confidence than me. no i dont want you to see a picture of me especially my 105kg profile from the side.


----------



## StarSong

Thanks, Ronni and PVC.  Yes, my sweetie does resemble Kenny Rogers.  In fact, when I describe him to people who need to spot him in a crowd (when I was in the ER, for instance), I tell them to just look for the guy who looks like Kenny Rogers.  They raise their eyebrows at me, but when they come back they always say, "Wow!  He really DOES look like Kenny Rogers!"  

p.s.  If only he could sing....


----------



## AnnieA

The 50th milestone a couple of years ago:


----------



## StarSong

AnnieA said:


> The 50th milestone a couple of years ago:
> 
> View attachment 66982



Lovely shot.  50 a few years ago?  Why Annie, you're just a spring chicken!


----------



## AnnieA

StarSong said:


> Lovely shot.  50 a few years ago?  Why Annie, you're just a spring chicken!



Thank you!  Wish I felt like a spring chicken!


----------



## norman




----------



## norman

Years ago..many years ago


----------



## hypochondriac

thats grumpy old me in the avatar.
surely thats enough


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> recent photo of hubs and me



Good one, Holly. What a nice looking couple you two are!


----------



## hollydolly

Well thank you, Starsong..very kind!!


----------



## jet

last year


----------



## hollydolly

Relatively recent pic of Hubs and Me !!


----------



## Pinky

Holly, you and your hubs are a lovely looking couple. You both look so happy and relaxed. Great scenery behind you


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Holly, you and your hubs are a lovely looking couple. You both look so happy and relaxed. Great scenery behind you


 Thanks Pinks...that was Nerja Spain....


----------



## win231

PVC said:


> Lovely couple.  Your husband reminds me of Kenny Rogers.



I was just about to say, "Kenny Rogers."


----------



## win231

StarSong said:


> Thanks, Ronni and PVC.  Yes, my sweetie does resemble Kenny Rogers.  In fact, when I describe him to people who need to spot him in a crowd (when I was in the ER, for instance), I tell them to just look for the guy who looks like Kenny Rogers.  They raise their eyebrows at me, but when they come back they always say, "Wow!  He really DOES look like Kenny Rogers!"
> 
> p.s.  If only he could sing....



I'll bet he has to fight off the ladies...


----------



## Ken N Tx

BC...(before children)
.


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> BC...(before children)
> .
> View attachment 71744


 You've hardly changed ken!!


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> OMG Keesh you still look like a little girl, just one with glasses now!  I wish I looked that young.  What a great shot!  :glittered:
> 
> I have a pic of myself in almost that exact same pose, at around the same age, with my kitten....gonna see if I can find it!


Awww... how sweet of you to say. 
I only recently discovered the picture in my parents basement along with other really old memorable photos. 

I hope you find your old pictures Ronni. I’d love to see some of you as a child plus I’d love to see you when you had long hair


----------



## Keesha

The couple photos are amazing. You all look great. 
My man would have my head if I did that. Lol 
And I don’t mean my man is unusually cruel. Lol 
He just doesn’t want to be exposed online 

Star songs man does look like Kenny Rogers. It’s the first thing I said when I saw her photo last time. 
What a big guy too.


----------



## hollydolly

summer_sky said:


> Here's my Glamour Shot photo   ☺
> View attachment 71815


 Nice to meet you summer-sky... ...are you a musician?


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> The couple photos are amazing. You all look great.
> My man would have my head if I did that. Lol
> And I don’t mean my man is unusually cruel. Lol
> He just doesn’t want to be exposed online
> 
> Star songs man does look like Kenny Rogers. It’s the first thing I said when I saw her photo last time.
> What a big guy too.


 
He looks a lot like him, it's true. Not so big - he's 6' and about 190. Just the right size for me - I'm 5'4 and nowhere near 190. 

As for putting his photo online - he's on FB and Instagram, so one more place isn't going to make a difference.


----------



## Ronni

Bumping for our newer members. Show yourselves!


----------



## Silverfox

Oh is this an oldie but a goody. From back in my 1st year of my undergraduate studies probably just a few months after I met my husband.for the very first time.

This photo is a little more recent then the previous one if you can't tell.


----------



## StarSong

Silverfox said:


> Oh is this an oldie but a goody. From back in my 1st year of my undergraduate studies probably just a few months after I met my husband.for the very first time.
> View attachment 78808
> This photo is a little more recent then the previous one if you can't tell.
> View attachment 78807


Love this photos, Silverfox.  What're you drinking???  Looks yummy!


----------



## Silverfox

StarSong said:


> Love this photos, Silverfox.  What're you drinking???  Looks yummy!


It was a Pineapple Daiquiri. Very yummy.


----------



## Keesha

The drink does look yummy. It looked to yellow for a margarita.

I used to love these drinks when I was younger. 
Strawberry Daiquiris and pina coladas were my favourite. The Keg made a wonderful drink called a Silver Cloud but they could tip you over fairly easily since you couldn’t taste any alcohol in them. They tasted like a great milkshake.


----------



## Silverfox

Keesha said:


> The drink does look yummy. It looked to yellow for a margarita.
> 
> I used to love these drinks when I was younger.
> Strawberry Daiquiris and pina coladas were my favourite. The Keg made a wonderful drink called a Silver Cloud but they could tip you over fairly easily since you couldn’t taste any alcohol in them. They tasted like a great milkshake.


Those are my favorite kinds of drinks. The ones that you can't taste the alcohol in them. They do catch up with you quite quickly though. I am more a one drink a night gal now. Not like the early college days anymore. Haha


----------



## Sassycakes

*Here is a recent picture of my daughter,her husband,my granddaughter and my Son-in-laws Mother on a trip they made just 2 weeks ago to Disney Land,and were at a Halloween Party.
*


----------



## Silverfox

Sassycakes said:


> *Here is a recent picture of my daughter,her husband,my granddaughter and my Son-in-laws Mother on a trip they made just 2 weeks ago to Disney Land,and were at a Halloween Party.
> View attachment 78809*


I love this. The costumes are wonderful.


----------



## StarSong

Sassycakes said:


> *Here is a recent picture of my daughter,her husband,my granddaughter and my Son-in-laws Mother on a trip they made just 2 weeks ago to Disney Land,and were at a Halloween Party.
> View attachment 78809*


Did they do these costumes themselves, Sassy?  Very impressive!


----------



## Keesha

Silverfox said:


> Those are my favorite kinds of drinks. The ones that you can't taste the alcohol in them. They do catch up with you quite quickly though. I am more a one drink a night gal now. Not like the early college days anymore. Haha


Haha. Ditto. I rarely drink any more. My husband doesn’t drink at all so if and when I do happen to have one it goes straight to my head. I’ve been told I’m a lightweight when it comes to drinking. Very unlike college / university days.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> Did they do these costumes themselves, Sassy?  Very impressive!



Agree! Very well done!!!


----------



## Silverfox

Keesha said:


> Haha. Ditto. I rarely drink any more. My husband doesn’t drink at all so if and when I do happen to have one it goes straight to my head. I’ve been told I’m a lightweight when it comes to drinking. Very unlike college / university days.


I also did not drink these fancy drinks back in my college days. It was mostly cheap beer and cheap wine to get myself through Medical school. hahaha.


----------



## Keesha

Silverfox said:


> I also did not drink these fancy drinks back in my college days. It was mostly cheap beer and cheap wine to get myself through Medical school. hahaha.


Oh I did but I was lucky enough to get most of my drinks bought for me. 
Yes I was spoiled.


----------



## Sassycakes

StarSong said:


> Did they do these costumes themselves, Sassy?  Very impressive!



*They bought the costumes ,they were characters from the movie "The nightmare before Christmas." They did add some accents to the costumes though and the makeup.*


----------



## Silverfox

Keesha said:


> Oh I did but I was lucky enough to get most of my drinks bought for me.
> Yes I was spoiled.


Once I met my future husband my days of buying my own drinks ended. Once I was in my Residency I hardly had any time to go out and party and have a few drinks. Haha.


----------



## StarSong

Sassycakes said:


> *They bought the costumes ,they were characters from the movie "The nightmare before Christmas." They did add some accents to the costumes though and the makeup.*


I recognized them!  Nicely done!!!


----------



## Ronni

Bumping this for our newer members!


----------



## Pappy

Our latest reunion this past summer. Just some of the great grandchildren shown. We have 17 in total.


----------



## peppermint

Ronni said:


> Of yourself?  Bonus points for ones of you and your significant other if you have one, grandkids, the activities you enjoy or have enjoyed etc.  Here, I'll start.
> 
> Christmas 2018 with 3 of my 10 grandkids
> View attachment 62286
> Making Bee "pwitty" 2018
> View attachment 62280
> 
> Aerial trekking and paddle boarding 2017
> View attachment 62281
> 
> View attachment 62282
> 
> The last Dance Showcase  (like a kids recital, but for adults) I did back in 2012
> View attachment 62285





Ronni said:


> Of yourself?  Bonus points for ones of you and your significant other if you have one, grandkids, the activities you enjoy or have enjoyed etc.  Here, I'll start.
> 
> Christmas 2018 with 3 of my 10 grandkids
> View attachment 62286
> Making Bee "pwitty" 2018
> View attachment 62280
> 
> Aerial trekking and paddle boarding 2017
> View attachment 62281
> 
> View attachment 62282
> 
> The last Dance Showcase  (like a kids recital, but for adults) I did back in 2012
> View attachment 62285


I love your style....You Go Girl...♥


----------



## peppermint

View attachment 84581


----------



## peppermint




----------



## peppermint

peppermint said:


> View attachment 84608


Grand Kids....2015


----------



## Nautilus

Here's one taken two years ago of the whole clan piled onto our staircase.  My wife is wearing a wig, courtesy of chemotherapy.



It all began here:


----------



## peppermint

Nautilus said:


> Here's one taken two years ago of the whole clan piled onto our staircase.  My wife is wearing a wig, courtesy of chemotherapy.
> 
> View attachment 84610


A very Beautiful Family...


----------



## Marie5656

The one with me is with my step grandson at Grandparents day at his school.  He was in second or third grade then. he is a sophomore now. The other is Rick with one of my cousin's dogs.


----------



## StarSong

@peppermint You have a beautiful family.
@Nautilus Another beautiful family and a lovely home
@Marie5656 Love the photos - grandchildren can be such a joy! You must miss Rick terribly, thank you for sharing this photo of him.


----------



## Judycat

Hubby and me during Christmases long past.







Hubby's gone and I'm a lot grayer now.  These were taken at his company's Christmas parties. He enjoyed giving the photographer suggestions on how we should stand or sit or smile. I just wanted the guy to take the picture already.  Haha.


----------



## peppermint

Judycat said:


> Hubby and me during Christmases long past.
> 
> View attachment 84755
> 
> View attachment 84756
> 
> View attachment 84758
> 
> Hubby's gone and I'm a lot grayer now.  These were taken at his company's Christmas parties. He enjoyed giving the photographer suggestions on how we should stand or sit or smile. I just wanted the guy to take the picture already.  Haha.


Sorry for you loss....What a beautiful couple...♥


----------



## peppermint

Sassycakes said:


> *They bought the costumes ,they were characters from the movie "The nightmare before Christmas." They did add some accents to the costumes though and the makeup.*


A beautiful family, Sassy♥


----------



## Ken N Tx

Children
.


Grandchildren
.


----------



## george-alfred

*My Grandsons taken a while back they are 16 and 15 now --2 brothers*


----------



## Furryanimal

This is me in 1989


----------



## Lc jones

My grandson and I.


----------



## CrackerJack

Nice to see so many pics in here and my first visit to the Thread


----------



## hollydolly

Lc jones said:


> My grandson and I.


 Loookin' goood LC....


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 84768This is me in 1989


   30 years ago, was that your wedding day?


----------



## Pappy

Recent picture of me and my beautiful daughter.


----------



## george-alfred

*Taken on Dartmoor 1979.*


----------



## RadishRose

george-alfred said:


> *Taken on Dartmoor 1979.*


Hot!


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Recent picture of me and my beautiful daughter.
> 
> View attachment 84788


Beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose

peppermint said:


> View attachment 84608


Lovely!


----------



## RadishRose

Lc jones said:


> My grandson and I.


I love putting stuff like that on my head too, Lc..."Deely Boppers" !


----------



## RadishRose

Judycat said:


> Hubby and me during Christmases long past.
> 
> View attachment 84755
> 
> View attachment 84756
> 
> View attachment 84758
> 
> Hubby's gone and I'm a lot grayer now.  These were taken at his company's Christmas parties. He enjoyed giving the photographer suggestions on how we should stand or sit or smile. I just wanted the guy to take the picture already.  Haha.


Good lookin'couple. Judycat you're beautiful.


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 84768This is me in 1989


I _knew_ you were a handsome cat!


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I _knew_ you were a handsome cat!


* when are we gonna get to see you and you're new haircut RR ?*


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> * when are we gonna get to see you and you're new haircut RR ?*


Probably never, HD  I'm in the witness protection program.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Probably never, HD  I'm in the witness protection program.


 LOL...I don't mind personally , I already know what you look like (pre haircut ) but I suspect you're right, better off staying hidden you don't want to be mobbed  all at once by adoring fans now do ya?


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> LOL...I don't mind personally , I already know what you look like (pre haircut ) but I suspect you're right, better off staying hidden you don't want to be mobbed  all at once by adoring fans now do ya?


LOL mi chica loca!


----------



## Catlady

That's me when I was 5 in Italy (on the right) with my paternal grandma Clementina and my sister Lina.  I will never post a current pic of me because you will ALL die of shock and I'll be sent to the slammer for murder.


----------



## hollydolly

''sent to the slammer for murder''?


----------



## Furryanimal

RadishRose said:


> I _knew_ you were a handsome cat!


Far better than the now picture...


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> 30 years ago, was that your wedding day?


Not mine.Never had one.But it was a wedding day.Haven’t looked so posh since.


----------



## Ronni

hollydolly said:


> ''sent to the slammer for murder''?


Yeah I second this! What????


----------



## Ladybj

This is a pic of me...      All heart.  A lot of love to give.
I love all the pics of you guys... GREAT pics!!


----------



## old medic

Avatar.... The day I asked, and she said yes...... 1985


----------



## drifter

No.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pepper

Catlady said:


> That's me when I was 5 in Italy (on the right) with my paternal grandma Clementina and my sister Lina.  I will never post a current pic of me because you will ALL die of shock and I'll be sent to the slammer for murder.


Tua nonna è una contadina.  
Die of shock?  Hardly.


----------



## Catlady

Pepper said:


> Tua nonna è una contadina.
> Die of shock?  Hardly.


One thing I hated about Italy, once a woman's husband died, no matter how young the widow, she was expected to wear black until when/if she remarried.  So, most of the older women wore black and when together gossiping they looked like a gaggle of witches.  I don't know if they still do that. 

Clementina was the only grandparent I met, the three other grandparents died before I was born in 1942.  She died 9 years after that picture was taken, at age 82.  I was 7 years old when I left for Venezuela and never saw her again.


----------



## george-alfred

Nice one


----------



## Silent Rose

Me and my beautiful 16 year old daughter.


----------



## hollydolly

Silent Rose said:


> View attachment 214988
> Me and my beautiful 16 year old daughter.


you're both beautiful, and both look very young for your age... 50 & 17... no way...


----------



## Silent Rose

hollydolly said:


> you're both beautiful, and both look very young for your age... 50 & 17... no way...


It's the avocados I tell ya.   

Seriously, I also think it is good genetics.

Me and mom(75)


----------



## RadishRose

You're all so beautiful!


----------



## Silent Rose

RadishRose said:


> You're all so beautiful!


Thanks so very much.


----------



## hollydolly

Silent Rose said:


> It's the avocados I tell ya.
> 
> Seriously, I also think it is good genetics.
> 
> Me and mom(75)
> 
> View attachment 214989


yes I agree very beautiful mum..she looks like a hollywood star...


----------



## Silent Rose

hollydolly said:


> yes I agree very beautiful mum..she looks like a hollywood star...


I will have to tell her that today.


----------



## Pinky

Gorgeous women in your family! @Silent Rose


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> Gorgeous women in your family! @Silent Rose


Agreed.  All three generations are beautiful!


----------



## Silent Rose

@Pinky  and @StarSong  thanks so much.


----------



## Sassycakes

My 2 Grandsons and my future new Granddaughter in law.Oh, and my grand dog to be named Linus.


----------



## Sassycakes

My Grandson proposed at a concert of their favorite band 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Pepper

Who is their favorite band @Sassycakes?  PS, they are beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Pinky

Congratulations to the beautiful couple! @Sassycakes


----------



## Pepper

You remind me of Alison Krauss @Silent Rose


----------



## Silent Rose

Pepper said:


> You remind me of Alison Krauss @Silent Rose
> View attachment 215004


This woman is extremely beautiful so thank you very much. I actually had to look her up and saw that she is a musician and even though I was somewhat familiar with her name, I wasn't 100% sure who she was so I checked. I am not really familiar with music as well I cannot hear it so I don't really listen.


----------



## Knight

That's me.  Being bald means grey hair isn't adding years to an already aging body.


----------



## Pepper

Knight said:


> That's me.  Being bald means grey hair isn't adding years to an already aging body.


I think you are handsome and you remind me of Richard Widmark.


----------



## Alligatorob

Silent Rose said:


> Me and my beautiful 16 year old daughter.





Silent Rose said:


> Me and mom(75)


Wow!!  Both you and your mother look a full generation younger, and all three of you are gorgeous!

Me, today, smiling at your pictures.  I can see I am past due for a hair cut and beard trim, LOL.


----------



## Silent Rose

Alligatorob said:


> Wow!!  Both you and your mother look a full generation younger, and all three of you are gorgeous!
> 
> Me, today, smiling at your pictures.  I can see I am past due for a hair cut and beard trim, LOL.
> View attachment 215006


Love your smile. Always keep smiling. 

Thank You. I have been told I look 10 to 15 years younger than I am and my mom who is 75 has gotten the same sort of compliments. Even my daughter who will be turning 17 next month always says she looks younger other than the fact that she is very tall. She has a very youthful look to her face definitely a few years younger than the age she really is.


----------



## win231

Silent Rose said:


> View attachment 214988
> Me and my beautiful 16 year old daughter.


Which is which?


----------



## Silent Rose

win231 said:


> Which is which?


Now I know I look younger than I look, but not that young.


----------



## Alligatorob

Silent Rose said:


> I look younger than I look


LOL!


----------



## Lewkat

Me, a couple of years ago at our Veteran's Day celebration.  Sgt. behind me pinned an honor for service on me.


----------



## Silent Rose

Alligatorob said:


> LOL!


Sorry I didn't say that correctly.


----------



## horseless carriage

The first photo was at the heritage railway in Devon. We were at a weekend dance festival and had gone out to enjoy lunch on the train. The picture always looks as though Hercules, the steam train, has photo-bombed us.

In the second photo we were attending a dear friend's Hawaiian themed wedding. Later on I changed out of the collar & tie and wore one of my Aloha shirts.

The third photo was taken about 25 years ago. As a teenager my father didn't want me to have a motor cycle, so I didn't. But come my 50th birthday, I still hankered after a motor bike, it was an itch I just had to scratch. 

In the 4th photo you see us at a vintage style weekend festival with our classic MG, we call the car, Jessica.

The last photo is the same weekend as the first, but here you see us in our regular pose of showing off on the dance floor.


----------



## Silent Rose

@horseless carriage your photos are wonderful and you are a fantastic dresser.


----------



## Alligatorob

Silent Rose said:


> Sorry I didn't say that correctly.


No problem, I wish I looked younger than I look!


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> No problem, I wish I looked younger than I look!


well I think you probably would look a lot younger without all that hair hiding your face.. you have  young eyes...


----------



## horseless carriage

Silent Rose said:


> @horseless carriage your photos are wonderful and you are a fantastic dresser.


What a lovely compliment, thank you kind lady, much appreciated.


----------



## Pappy

Here’s one taken 3 years ago at a friends house.


----------

